# Where can you learn JKD online?



## BeginnersMind (Mar 24, 2022)

I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 24, 2022)

Overall I'd recommend trying to learn in person as you will miss out a lot on trying to learn just online. That said, that discussion/arguments been beaten to death on here, so here's my recommendation: 

Look up Bryan Stoops; he does online training (or did until I think July), and has a lot of his classes on youtube here. You can also sign up for some samples and probably email him to see if he's still selling his courses (he has full online courses available separate from the zoom meetings he stopped) here. He teaches JKD, filipino martial arts, silat and wing chun.


----------



## BeginnersMind (Mar 24, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Overall I'd recommend trying to learn in person as you will miss out a lot on trying to learn just online. That said, that discussion/arguments been beaten to death on here, so here's my recommendation:
> 
> Look up Bryan Stoops; he does online training (or did until I think July), and has a lot of his classes on youtube here. You can also sign up for some samples and probably email him to see if he's still selling his courses (he has full online courses available separate from the zoom meetings he stopped) here. He teaches JKD, filipino martial arts, silat and wing chun.


Thanks, I'll check this out


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2022)

I do not recommend online training, but this is a Chinatown JKD link









						Learn Jeet Kune Do Online - JKDLessons.com
					

This has been autogenerated as a placeholder for homepage.




					jkdlessons.com


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 24, 2022)

I am not a proponent of online training for beginners, but I have seen some clips from CoreJKD (CoreJKD Member Site – Core JKD Member Group Leader and Instructor site) and thought the presenter was knowledgeable and skilled.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


Online training is garbage.


----------



## BeginnersMind (Mar 27, 2022)

Thanks for all your kind responses.

I also found this online learning JKD website: www.CompleteJKD.com  It is very professionally done and detailed.

I also like that it has a holistic mind-body-spirit approach, bringing Bruce Lee's missing philosophical and spiritual teachings to the fore, as well as comprehensive physical JKD training video lessons.  They also have books published to support the teachings online.

The instructor, Sifu Lak Loi, is an executive advisor to the Wednesday Night Group - the same people behind www.JKDLessons.com, so solid lineage, and he seems really knowledgeable.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 27, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> Thanks for all your kind responses.
> 
> I also found this online learning JKD website: www.CompleteJKD.com  It is very professionally done and detailed.
> 
> ...


I might be missing something, but I don't see from that site who is the primary teacher/what his name or lineage is. Is it Lak Loi? Based on very basic google searches, it seems like that's someone who learned directly from Ted Wong, who is a legitimate teacher, but I can't say much about Lak Loi's credentials.

Also, the lack of video's may be just me missing them, but I'd personally prefer something where I can see trial classes before signing up; without that, none of us on here can really provide advise on if it's good or bad.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 28, 2022)

JKD must be "felt"...🥊🤺


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 28, 2022)

simplicity said:


> JKD must be "felt"...🥊🤺


I don't like to discourage learners but this is really true of all decent martial arts.

If you're not training it in a live setting, you're not really doing much more than reading about it, which is not enough to learn any art, and trying to learn to martial art solo is like learning to tango solo.  You're missing half the battle.

I could read Julia Child all day long, it won't make my boeuf bourguignon edible, it'll be too acidic or way too salty.  To get the right balance takes practice in a real kitchen, and feedback from your diners.

Online training is really only useful as a supplement if you already know an art fairly well, or the fundamental physical skills.  Kung fu people can learn new styles watching old form videos.  Boxers can learn new tricks from videos that they can then take to the gym (see Terrible Tim's thread bringing Wing Chun crane style to boxing).


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> Thanks for all your kind responses.
> 
> I also found this online learning JKD website: www.CompleteJKD.com  It is very professionally done and detailed.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if you are reasonably athletically inclined then it is not difficult to copy movement that you see on a video (within reason).  This often leads people to believe they can and are learning a martial art in this way.  But really, they aren’t.  Learning a martial art is not just mimicking movement.  Learning a martial art and Understanding application and how to use the material spontaneously goes far beyond mimicry of movement.

One of the biggest problem with this approach is that it puts the onus on the student, to identify and correct his own errors.  This is simply unrealistic.  There are many little details that often make the difference between something being functional, vs. being just empty movement.  You cannot make those corrections on your own.  You need to be working directly with a good instructor, face-to-face.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 28, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


You cant


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


You can't learn JKD or any martial art online beyond an introductory level. To get instruction that goes beyond that you will need a live instructor.


----------



## MASponge1 (May 9, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


Hello, I'd recommend Tommy Carruthers Online JKD Club.


			https://www.tommycarruthers.com/courses/online-jkd-club/
		


Also ignore anybody who tells you can't learn from books or online. You most certainly can learn a great deal from those sources. They should not however be your only sources. Additionally as a JKD practitioner you should also spar everything you learn. You should be able to utilize everything that you learn, whether you learn it from a book, magazine, tape, cd, dvd, youtube, online streaming vids, in person training with an instructor and 3D Holograms when they become available in the future.

Using No Way as the Way - Using No Limitation as the Limitation
Good Luck on your Journey.


----------



## BeginnersMind (May 10, 2022)

MASponge1 said:


> Hello, I'd recommend Tommy Carruthers Online JKD Club.
> 
> 
> https://www.tommycarruthers.com/courses/online-jkd-club/
> ...


Thanks for you reply.  Much appreciated


----------



## Thunder Foot (May 10, 2022)

BeginnersMind said:


> I'm keen on learning JKD online.  Can anyone recommend any online JKD learning centres / schools please?


I would also recommend Tommy Carruthers online JKD club that MASponge1 mentioned. As someone who's personally completed the lessons and also trained with all of the other various branches/styles of JKD available in CA (there are many), I would even go as far as to say that it is singlehandedly the best online JKD resource available anywhere. Contrary to what some have said, you actually can learn JKD from this source, if you are dedicated and follow the TCJKD protocol. Good luck.


----------

